# Sergeant JL Garcia



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*

*Jorge Luis "JL" Garcia*

Pharr Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Thursday, August 8, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 51
*Tour:* 27 years
*Badge #* 1239

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 8/8/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Sergeant JL Garcia was killed in an automobile accident while en route to a meeting at the Pharr International Bridge.

His vehicle was struck by a dump truck at the intersection of South Cage Boulevard and East Anaya Road at approximately 3:50 pm. He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries about one hour later.

Sergeant Garcia had served with the Pharr Police Department for 27 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief Ruben Villescas
Pharr Police Department
1900 South US 281
Pharr, TX 78577

Phone: (956) 402-4700

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21815-sergeant-jorge-luis-jl-garcia#ixzz2cYhX9UjA


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

R.I.P. Sergeant Garcia


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant Garcia


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

After 27 years on the job.

Geez.

RIP Sarge.


----------

